# Looking for D&D Players in University City, Philadelphia PA



## AgentAzrael25 (Nov 16, 2006)

I want to start a group to play my Home grown Campaign. Serious inquiries only. let me know your availability. Little or No Experience welcomed!! email me at
azraelpaladin6@comcast.net with title of Interested D&D Player. this post is vague, so please email me with any questions you may have.


----------

